# re:  postable caps, moving on



## Chuck Key (Mar 9, 2008)

Trying to avoid stepping on your "threads" so to speak, I tend to do that, so I am starting a new thread.  I have encountered the same problems mentioned in the other threads and would like to show the track I am taking to address these issues.  The first picture is a generic closed blank that is ready for turning.  Mechanically it is a pen just not final turnned yet.  









The second photo shows the cap posted.  All that is need is a center band if desired, a clip if desired and turning to final shape.  I will be expermenting further with this blank trying different thread positions and specs so it will never be a finilized pen.








After a second look at the pictures they may be confusion.  The firt shows the final end threads with the pen closed and the second picture shows the front section threaded area with the cap in the posted position.  Hope that helps.

Any comments?

Chuckie


----------



## aurrida (Mar 9, 2008)

its a sound idea and avoids a top heavy pen but i just love those sexy curves that end in a slight point. a


----------

